# Results from Mancave Raceway Jan.17th



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Skinny tire
Pat60
Larry58
John 56
Dennis56
Darrell56
Sam52
Brian51
Bill51
Tom50
Michelle50
Rich50
Craig39

Fat tire
John70
Larry69
Pat68
Dennis68
Darrell66
Sam63
Tom61
Rich60
Michelle59
Bill57
Brian57
Craig51

Hot Rod
Pat60
John58
Larry57
Darrell56
Dennis53
Tom53
Brian52
Sam51
Michelle49
Rich47
Craig42

Iroc
Pat50
John47
Sam45
Larry44
Michelle42
Darrell42
Dennis40
Brian39
Tom35
Craig32

Thanks :wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Trash Talking Durell*

Yes, we give Durell a hard time, even though he usually starts with the first words to get us rolling, but this time its different.

Positive Note: considering you recently had a stroke and your racing skills slipped a little, you are improving and with a lot of practice you can get back to your previous level, but remember you may not make it back 100% but keep the fun factor in your racing and enjoy it. :thumbsup:

Note: this does not mean we wont give you crap when you start Your trash taking, going over board on your voice level, or say your quitting (again)

I Know, I Know: most of you may think I have gone nuts posting this positive note, enjoy the moment, I am sure I will come to my back to my senses soon, but slotcars are Durells life and its all he knows, so smile Durell, Mr. Butthead will be back at the track to get under your skin soon :dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Yes, we give Durell a hard time, even though he usually starts with the first words to get us rolling, but this time its different.
> 
> Positive Note: considering you recently had a stroke and your racing skills slipped a little, you are improving and with a lot of practice you can get back to your previous level, but remember you may not make it back 100% but keep the fun factor in your racing and enjoy it. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


who is this guy??:wave:

I told Durrell keep messaging me it keeps me beating him :thumbsup:


----------

